# Dwarf Puffers



## jalexst (30 Jan 2012)

Hi everyone,

Although I haven't seen many people with dwarf puffers, I have been reading a lot about them and would really like to give them a go.

I am thinking of getting a P@H cube for my kitchen for these guys, about two or three, but I'm not sure whether to go for the 14l or the 25. Obviously the 25l would be better but I don't really have the room, and was really keen on the 14, so would a pair be ok in the 14l tank?

I plan to plant it well with mostly moss and a few others, as far as tankmates go I have heard that they are viscous. Some people have had success keeping with shrimp and otos, but for a tank that small I would only have a couple of shrimp...

Any thoughts and experience apreciated...

jack


----------



## BigTom (30 Jan 2012)

I used to keep dwarf puffers, great little fish.

However, I'd never keep them in a tank that small. They are extremely inquisitive and would get bored and aggressive very quickly in that little space, even if densely planted. I used to keep 5 in a 90l and in retrospect that still seems a bit small. 

I also wouldn't recommend any tank mates.  They'll probably be OK for a while, but eventually they always try and see if something tastes good.


----------



## Tom (30 Jan 2012)

My 3 are fine in a 25l, but one is definitely boss. They never pace the glass, and there is plenty of room to escape each other if needed. Mine are in with Cherry Barbs.


----------



## BigTom (30 Jan 2012)

Wow, surprised at that. How old are they?

Mind you, I'd never keep cherry barbs in a tank that size either. Thrive > survive, and all that.


----------



## greenink (30 Jan 2012)

Mine are fine in with tetras an amano and cherry shrimp and ottos in a 70L. Love em. See journal somewhere for details


----------



## jalexst (30 Jan 2012)

Guess that one is out then...

I will save them till I can give them a bigger home, thanks guys!

Just popped out to pick up my 14l P@H cube, well chuffed, can't wait to get planning!


----------



## rolexbene (1 Feb 2012)

I was also thinking about getting some dwarf puffers, just out of interest what are you guys feeding them on. Do you need to keep a constant supply of mini snails to feed them on or are there alternatives?


----------



## Gh0st (1 Feb 2012)

i feed puffy snails, cherry shrimps and muquito larve.  he is alone in a 40 litre tank btw


----------



## greenink (1 Feb 2012)

frozen tropical food


----------



## Tom (1 Feb 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Wow, surprised at that. How old are they?
> 
> Mind you, I'd never keep cherry barbs in a tank that size either. Thrive > survive, and all that.



My Cherries are spawning regularly.


----------



## nayr88 (1 Feb 2012)

I had 3 in a 30l well Planted, they had a constant supply of snails from my large tanks filter, and I would always have some bloodworm or brineshrimp on the way past tue Lfs every few days.

Great colourings and behaviour, I moved them onto my brother inlaw who was fascinated by the


----------



## BigTom (1 Feb 2012)

Tom said:
			
		

> BigTom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never really been convinced that spawning behaviour is much of an indicator for fish well being. It seems to be a pretty hard-wired behaviour in many species.

Straying pretty off topic here, and don't mean to start an argument, but I often hear people say things like 'they must be happy if they're breeding', and I'm not sure that the logic really follows.


----------



## mlgt (1 Feb 2012)

I had 5 in my snail infested 35l tank. They quickly devoured all of the snails and over the last few years they have died. I now have 1 left in my tank which is a mixture of shrimps and I would chuck in some pond snails every week.
His diet is mainly 1-2 bloodworms a day and he is happy. 

I have a vase which I keep by the kitchen window. This creates green algae and every so often I will pick up snails from a friends tank and let them get on with it. A few weeks later I have lots of baby snails to feed.


----------



## Greg's Pea (8 Feb 2012)

I've managed to keep a cherry shrimp colony going with mine but they do keep the numbers down by nibbling the juvies away. BW and snails from other tanks should be a good idea too.


----------

